# Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen



## kaizer27 (26. Januar 2014)

*Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Guten Tag


Nachdem jetz mein ganzen Geld in den Rechner  gegangen ist will ich mir selbst auch mal was gutes tun und mir einen Zockerstuhl/Sessel kaufen! 

was Habt ihr für einen stuhl? wie lange zockt ihr auf ihm und wie gemütlich ist er? was hat er gekostet?


würde mir sehr helfen wenn ihr ein wenig von euren sitzgelgenheiten plaudert ggf was empfehlen könnt! 


grüße


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

sehr, sehr interessantes Thema! 

Das interessiert mich auch


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich hab keinen Zockerstuhl. 
Einen Buerostuhl.
Sedus Netwin. Hat mich mhh keine Ahnung mehr genau, um die 430€ oder so gekostet.
War einen groessere Bestellung mit 2 Tischen, Aktenschrank, Rollcontainer und 2 Stuehlen.
Bueroqualitaet ist halt doch etwas anders. Dazu kommt noch die Garantiezeit.

Hatte lange Zeit davor so Chefsessel aus Kunstleder und nicht sonderlich teuer.
Die Qualitaet von diesen Dingern, darueber braucht man nicht sprechen, gingen meist nach nicht allzulanger Zeit irgendwie kaputt.
Bequemer waren die auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## DrBenzo (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

ich tendiere zu Sesseln, hab schon ~5 Sessel durchgesessen^^
Sind zwar bequemer, aber schlecht fürn Rücken...


----------



## STRiKEtech (26. Januar 2014)

Hab nen 5Jahre alten " Bürostuhl/Chefsessel" für 80€ und nach Ca 4 Stunden sitzen tut da einem der Arsch schon ziemlich weh.

Bräuchte auch mal was bequemeres/gesünderes . 

Finde es aber total krank dass die Teile 500€ Kosten.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich empfehle einen hochwertigen Bürostuhl ab 600 Euro. Für das Geld kein Leder, dafür noch mal 400 oder 500 draufrechnen. Vorteil von so teuren Dingern: Auch noch 10 Jahren kriegt man noch Ersatzteile, Stoffbezüge halten ewig, Mechanik unkaputtbar.


----------



## Gold (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

*Den hab ich schon ein paar Jahre:
*

*Bürostuhl / Chefsessel EMBASSY 200 Kunstleder bordeaux hjh OFFICE*

Bequem und für längeres Sitzen (bis maximal 8 Stunden täglich) geeignet.


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Wie wäre es mit so einen hier: AKRACING ML-1167 - AKRACING - Bürosessel für Arbeit und Spiel, Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel

nicht ganz billig aber vom Aufbau und Optik sehr Hochwertig


----------



## Moerli_me (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Sehr guter Thread!
Suche auch schon eine Zeit einen neuen Stuhl. Hab so ein billig dings mit dem ich noch nie zufrieden war. (War halt nix anderes da)

Bin dann auch sehr schnell in das Preissegment > 400 gekommen.
Da zahlt es sich anscheinend aus wirklich Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Lange Lebensdauer, Ersatzteile, besser für den Rücken als so ein billing dings, ...

Würd mich auch interessieren welche Sessel da was taugen (Marken der Sessel, Shops die gute haben). 
Darum..
Sesselexperten, belehret uns!


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Sehr weise Wortwahl! Stuhlexperten wäre definitiv unschön geworden.


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Das meiner: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CREZTGM/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_de?ie=UTF8


----------



## DrBenzo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



Moerli_me schrieb:


> Sehr guter Thread!
> Suche auch schon eine Zeit einen neuen Stuhl. Hab so ein billig dings mit dem ich noch nie zufrieden war. (War halt nix anderes da)
> 
> Bin dann auch sehr schnell in das Preissegment > 400 gekommen.
> ...


 
Tja, hab noch nie einen gekauft 
Hab mir immer die ausgemusterten von Oma/Opa oder welche die im Haus rumstehen geholt.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr diesen hier:
DX Racer

Ich gebe zu, ich bin nur auf die Marke gekommen weil die verdammt viel Werbung im Esport Bereich machen, aber das gute Teil ist so unglaublich viel bequemer als mein alter Ikea Bürostuhl. Man kann sehr viel Einstellen und auch nach Stundenlangem Sitzen tun mir weder Rücken noch Hintern weh.

Anfangs tat mir der Rücken ordentlich weh wahrscheinlich wegen der neuen Sitzposition, aber nach ein oder zwei Wochen war das weg.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das es in der Preiskategorie irgendwie kaum Konkurenz gibt deswegen keine Ahnung wegen Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Wiggo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Habe einen recht hochwertigen Bürostuhl und seitdem nie Rückenprobleme: Comforto 89 Drehstuhl | Haworth - Ergonomisches Sitzen und wandlungsfähige Büroeinrichtungen für nachhaltige Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland


----------



## z4x (27. Januar 2014)

Hey ich weiß nicht ganz wie meiner heißt aber ist wirklich super!! 

Er hat "in echt" 1200 gekostret aber ich hab ihn für 60€ bekommen von einer Firma die insolvent gegangen war oder renoviert hat. 
Deswegen man. Ich Dir nur empfehlen bei sowas vorbei zuschauen....


----------



## STRiKEtech (27. Januar 2014)

Glücks Pilz


----------



## Ulami (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Kunstledersessel für 70€ ausm nächsten Möbelhaus. Hinten bisschen mit der Feile beim Stopper für den "Tilt" nachgearbeitet. Nun kann ich mich schön hineinlegen 

Is glaub ich auch stark vom Gewicht abhängig. Wär ich nicht so ein Federgewicht, würde die Polsterung wohl nicht reichen. Nackenschmerzen hab leider häufig beim längeren Lesen, weil ich mich dann in den Monitor reinsaugen lasse. Sollt wohl mal die Schriftgröße etwas aufdrehen


----------



## Saiyu (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Durchaus eine Berechtigte Frage: Worauf sitzt man am besten wenn man stundenlang vor dem PC sitzt?? 

Nun ich muss zugeben ich habe immer 'alte' Bürostühle usw gehabt, halt solche 50-70 € teile, die zweckdienlich waren, aber nie vollends bequem. Zeitweise auch Sessel oder 2er Sofa, die Bequem sind, aber eben nicht für mehrere Stunden bzw  gibt es immer Probleme mit der Maus usw~ .Nach ein paar stunden tat einem alles weh, die beine sind eingeschlafen, oder sonst irgendetwas. Dann nach einem Umzug, und neuem einrichten habe ich zur Esszimmereinrichtung 2 Cocktail-Sessel aus einem günstigen Möbelhaus gekauft. 
Als dann sich dann das einrichten etwas hinzog, musste einer der Cocktail-Sessel herhalten und es war die Erfüllung!
Die Armlehnen waren angenehm, ca auf tisch höhe, so das es perfekt mit der Maus/ Tastatur passte, und man konnte einfach in diesem versinken und sich wohl fühlen.
Zwar gibt es keine Kopfstütze, aber ich persönlich nutze solche eben auch nicht 
Also für mich gibt es nichts besseres, und vergleichsweise günstig mit ca 60 € sind diese Sessel auch.

Man sollte sich halt nur fragen welches material man haben möchte (Leder kann im Sommer relativ unangenehm sein), oder ob vielleicht einfach ein etwas teureres Sitzkissen ebenso komfortabel sein könnte, wenn der Stuhl eine gute Lehne hat, oder ob man anstatt der Robusten Lehne lieber eine Atmungsaktive möchte. Es gibt Sitzkissen die wirklich gut sein sollen für um die 20 € habe ich mir sagen lassen, kann es aber nicht persönlich bestätigen.


----------



## Laudian (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich sitze auf diesem Baby hier: Zurbrüggen Chefsessel - Online Shop - Zurbrüggen Wohn Zentrum

Mit meinem vorherigen Stuhl war ich absolut unzufrieden, wenn man da Stundenlang drauf gesessen hat war der irgendwann immer durchgeschwitzt... Deswegen hab ich da mal etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen.
Ich muss sagen, auf dem Stuhl sitze ich jetzt auch nach 5-6 Stunden noch wunderbar, die Rückenlehne ist genau richtig, die Armlehnen ebenfalls.

Aber was mir passt muss ja noch lange nicht für jeden das richtige sein... Ich würde einfach mal zu einem Möbelhaus fahren, mir einen Schreibtisch suchen der die selbe Höhe wie meiner hat und dann mal eine Reihe von Stühlen probesitzen. Die Verkäufer können einem in der Regel auch erzählen, wie die Stühle sich nach längerem sitzen unterscheiden... Und es ist natürlich auch wichtig, wie lange man denn am Stück sitzt. Bei maximal 2 Stunden braucht man sich über das Durchschwitzen z.B. noch keine Gedanken machen, bei >6 Stunden schon.

Aber wie gesagt, einfach mal ins Möbelhaus fahren, probesitzen, und dann den Verkäufer fragen ob sich der Wunschstuhl auch für das eignet was man vorhat (Man kann den Stuhl ja schlecht 6 Stunden probesitzen).


----------



## Dommi2011 (28. Januar 2014)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr diesen hier:
> DX Racer
> 
> Ich gebe zu, ich bin nur auf die Marke gekommen weil die verdammt viel Werbung im Esport Bereich machen, aber das gute Teil ist so unglaublich viel bequemer als mein alter Ikea Bürostuhl. Man kann sehr viel Einstellen und auch nach Stundenlangem Sitzen tun mir weder Rücken noch Hintern weh.
> ...



Also ich habe auch einen dxracer und betreue den kauf nicht ein Stück.
Er ist jeden Cent Wert und vorallem werden zwei Kissen mitgeliefert eins für den Becken Bereich (nicht in Benutzung bei mir) und eins für den Nacken Bereich was ich durchgehend benutzte sehr angenehm finde ich.
Außerdem kann man noch kleine Spielereien für großes Geld dazu kaufen wie zb den subwoofer mit vibrierender platte für unter den Stuhl die bei rennspielen ziemlich cool sein soll.

Das sitzen ist auch für mich nach Stunden langem sitzen noch super angenehm habe schon mehrere lanparties bei mir gehabt und wo der anderen der hintern weh tat konnte ich noch problemlos sitzen.

Preis Leistung ist für mein empfinden gut da der rücken wichtig ist und wer einen pc für über tausend Euro hat kann auch seinem Körper was gutes tun!

LG dommi


----------



## syrus700 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

DXRACER "COMMANDER" S II

Kann dir den Commander SII wärmstens empfehlen! Hab den jetzt ne Zeit lang - es war noch nie so bequem am Schreibtisch  Freundin beschwert sich schon, dass ich jetzt noch länger davor sitze ^^...

Klar, die Teile sind nicht ganz billig - und von der Lieferzeit im Moment will ich gar nicht erst reden - ABER ES LOHNT SICH!!!


----------



## STRiKEtech (31. Januar 2014)

syrus700 schrieb:


> DXRACER "COMMANDER" S II
> 
> Kann dir den Commander SII wärmstens empfehlen! Hab den jetzt ne Zeit lang - es war noch nie so bequem am Schreibtisch  Freundin beschwert sich schon, dass ich jetzt noch länger davor sitze ^^...
> 
> Klar, die Teile sind nicht ganz billig - und von der Lieferzeit im Moment will ich gar nicht erst reden - ABER ES LOHNT SICH!!!



Der schaut gut aus. Was kostet der?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

Bei derartigen Summen redet man nicht mehr darüber.


----------



## .Tobi (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



STRiKEtech schrieb:


> Der schaut gut aus. Was kostet der?


 
339€ + Versand


----------



## McMMgs3 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Man zahlt dort ab 300€ keine Versandkosten mehr...

Nur halt wenn man nicht in Deutschland wohnt, dann kommt Versand trotzdem dazu.


Naja, ich besitze zur Zeit einen ziemlich besch..eidenen Stuhl, aber wird bald geändert und dann wird es auch ein Dx Racer, bin gespannt drauf.


----------



## Norman85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr diesen bequemen und ergonomischen Bürostuhl gegönnt.
Preislich liegt der meiner Meinung nach voll im Rahmen. Man sitzt ja schließlich auch lange genug auf dem Ding.
Ich wollte gerne so einen richtigen Chefsessel haben. Man merkt aber meist recht schnell, ob der Bürostuhl zu einem passt oder eher nicht.
Einmal draufgesetzt, ein paar Minuten abgewartet und wenn man dann immer noch lieber sitzen bleiben möchte, dann sieht es gut aus!


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Kann die von Recaro nur empfehlen. Sind zwar extrem teuer aber mega Bequem und schonen den Rücken.

Saß mal viele Stunden am Stück auf diesen (In einer Einsatzzentrale): RECARO OFFICE | RECARO Office Guard | Sitzkonzepte - Von der Rennstrecke zum Schreibtisch 
War der erste Stuhl wo ich Stunden lang drauf sitzen konnte ohne aufstehen zu wollen. 
Ist für den Privateinsatz übertrieben, aber es gibt da auch noch andere Modelle die denke ich mal auch sehr gut sind!


----------



## MyArt (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Den Stuhl den ich jeden Empfehlen würde ist der Wilkhahn ON 174. Bei dem Preis wird euch aber schlecht werden 

Mein Bequemster Stuhl bisher. Aber den hab ich auch nur auf Arbeit. Für zu Hause war mir das Geld deutlich zu schade 

Ihr könnt ja mal mit bieten! 

DREHSTUHL WILKHAHN ON 174/7 | eBay


----------



## Melphiz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich empfehle ein Fachgeschäft in der Nähe aufzusuchen und probezusitzen. Auch wenn ein Stuhl noch so ergonomisch ist, könnte bspw. die Druckfeder der Rückenlehne nicht zum Körpergewicht passen, die Sitzfläche(nbreite) nicht zur Körpergröße, der Bezug elektrostatisch aufladend, die Armlehnen zu weit vorne oder hinten und einiges mehr. Die Stühle müssen auch wirklich auf die Länge des Draufsitzens ausgelegt sein, gibt so Dinger, die sind nur für 4h und das merkt man bei 6h auch.
Zu Hause chill ich auf 'ner Ledercouch mit Gamepad oder auf'm Ballkissen anner Tastatur


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

ichzock von bettkante aus bzw von der matratze auf der bettkantr... da kein stuhl darein basst, da ich nich einsehe aufm deskto zu spieln, am schreibtisch, wenn ich bom bett aus auf 39zoll zockn kann xD


----------



## dracki (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

oh man ich will für daheim auch mal nen gscheiden stuhl. aber die guten sind sooo teuer   muss ich erstmal bissle sparen. aber gab hier ja schon ganz gute vorschläge!


----------



## debalz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

http://www.amazon.de/OP290UG20-Sync...e=UTF8&qid=1393499058&sr=1-1&keywords=Topstar

Der ist gut und einigermaßen bezahlbar

edit: link


----------



## dracki (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



debalz schrieb:


> Topstar OP290UG08X Syncro-Bandscheiben-Drehstuhl Open Point SY Deluxe mit Kopfstütze / Stoffbezug, dunkelbraun: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
> 
> Der ist gut und einigermaßen bezahlbar


 

der link geht nicht


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Sehr Interessantes Thema, finds sogar ein wenig erstaunlich das sich da noch kein Hersteller aus dem PC-Bereich herangewagt hat, sei es Asus oder Roccat und all die anderen.

Diese DX Racer scheinen mir P/L mäßig grad noch attraktiv für den Heimgebrauch. Ab 350€ aufwärts fehlt es mir dann doch etwas an Verständnis, für einen "Stuhl".

@ PCGH: Wäre das nicht mal ein Thema in einer Print wert? Ein kleiner Test mit 3-4 Stühlen, einer für unter 100€, einer unter 200€, einer unter 500€ und, falls es möglich ist sowas als Testmuster zu bekommen, einen von Recaro für viel viel Geld. Dann mal eine Auswahl an Redakteuren mit verbundenen Augen drauf setzen, subjektive Wahrnehmung beschreiben und wieviel sie für den Stuhl auf dem sie gerade sitzen ausgeben würden. Abschließend bekommen 4 Redakteure je 1 Stuhl für 2 Wochen und beschreiben dann mal ihre Erfahrungen.

Ich weiß, sowas ist schnell dahergesagt, macht mal nen Test aber interessieren würds mich schon und sicher einige andere auch. Zumal heute ja viel Wert auf Ergonomie gelegt wird, sollte man damit nicht an der Tischkante aufhören.

Ich fänd's spannend.

Werd mal noch ein, zwei Monate vergehen lassen aber so ein DX Gamer wird es wohl werden. Danke an alle hier für die zahlreichen Vorschläge welche schon gemacht wurden.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese DX Racer scheinen mir P/L mäßig grad noch attraktiv für den Heimgebrauch. Ab 350€ aufwärts fehlt es mir dann doch etwas an Verständnis, für einen "Stuhl".


 
Wieso fehlt dir da das Verstaendniss dafuer?
Ich musste das aber auch erst lernen.
Schreibtisch, Stuhl, anderes Equip war bei weitem nicht so wichtig wie die Kernhardware.
Nach dem sich aber mein 2002 gekaufter 180€ Schreibtisch nach relativ kurzer Zeit angefangen hat aufzuloesen, und ich ihn diesen immer wieder notduerftig repariert hatte (vor allem die Furnierkante vorne) habe ich ernsthaft ueber das Thema Qualitaetsprodukte auch in diesem Bereich nachgedacht. Auch der tolle Schreibtischstuhl der ueber 150€ gekostet hat, durfte ich in 7 Jahren 2x tauschen.

Vor allem, da ich in anderen Bereichen durchaus gewillt war mehr Geld fuer Qualitaet auszugeben.
Hinzu kommt, ein Stuhl auf den man Stunden verbringt, muss nicht nur bequem sein, sondern darf auch nicht wirklich schaedlich durch schlechtes Konzept fuer Koerper sein.
Mittlerweilen habe ich eine Bueroqualitaetsausstattung von Sedus. Schreibtisch, Rollcontainer, Zubehoer, Stuhl.
Einstellbarer Tisch, hervorragender Stuhl, Ergonomie jetzt passend.
Natuerlich hat das Zeugs viel Geld gekostet, aber wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: ich verbringe auch viel Zeit davor/darauf.

Ich brauch kein ueberteuertes Designerzeugs, aber Qualitaet und Ergonomie muessen stimmen. Preis ist dann eher Nebensache.
Muss halt eine neue Grafikkarte etwas laenger warten.

Ich weis das ich eine durchaus laengere Garantie habe und falls mal wirklich was kaputt gehen sollte, kann ich auf Ersatzteile zurueckgreifen.


----------



## debalz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich finde ein guter Stuhl, der einem täglich "dienen" soll, darf auch teuer sein. Was mir am DX Racer nicht gefällt sind die kurzen Armlehnen, ich hatte mal einen Billigstuhl, der u.a. aufgrund seiner breiten und langen Armlehnen sehr bequem, aber auch nach 2 Jahren allerdings am Ende war.


----------



## lex23 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Racing Bürostuhl, Sportsitz Drehstuhl rot 40040151 - Maxstore.de - Ihr Partner für Haus, Garten und Freizeit.



So einer wird mit den DXRacern wohl nicht mithalten können, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Dommi2011 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Habe da mal einen Vergleich gesehen die sahen ziemlich alt aus gegen die schicken DX Racer


----------



## Dellio (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

interessanter thread!!!


----------



## bprolikeme (1. März 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Hi, ich war auch auf der Suche nach einem gemütlichen Stuhl für lange Gaming Sessions.
Früher(16-19 J.) konnte man noch 8-10 Std. durch zocken ohne Rückenweh egal auf welchen Stuhl , jetzt mit 24 J. merk ich langsam, dass ich alt werde(ehrlich..).
Ich teile dir mal meine Erfahrung mit. Habe zunächst gedacht die Ursache liegt ein meinen 80Euro Ikea Stuhl, so machte ich mich auf der Suche nach einem "Gaming Stuhl". Gefunden habe ich die DxRacer Stühle, die immer ein Engpass haben, aber auf jede Veranstaltung und Streamer zu sehen ist. Hatte Glück, dass ein Freund solch ein Stuhl besitzt und ich durfte da Probesitzen.
Eindruck DxRacer Stühle: 
+Stylisch (Falls du ein Gaming PC und LED Casemods besitzt, passt so ein Stuhl einfach ins Bild)
+Stabil & Robust
+Leder -> leicht zu reinigen
+- Großer Sitz -> Gut zum Fernsehen, aber eher weniger gut fürs zocken
 - zu großer Sitz -> kein Sitztiefe einstellbar. Wird unangenehm, da man beim konzentriertem Zocken tendiert sich nach vorne zu neigen und nicht nach hinten zu lehnen
-Überteuert-> ist nichts anderes als ein gut aussehender Chefsessel
-Leder -> zu heiß im Sommer
Fazit: Falls du dir Casemoding so ein teuren Spass leisten kannst, dann auch so ein Stuhl, aber nicht empfohlen für sitzen <4 Std.
Nach längeren recherche 
eignet sich Büromöbel am besten für längerem Sitzen. D.h. Tisch muss höhenverstellbar sein, obere Bildschirmkante soll auf Augenhöhen sein bzw. höhenverstellbarer Bildschirm, Stuhl muss höhenverstellbar, Sitztiefe verstellbar und Armlehnen verstellbar sein. Sitzhöhe des Stuhl muss so eingestellt sein, dass die Füße mit 90Grad gebeugtem Knie das Boden berührt. Tischhöhe & Armlehnenhöhe  passend zu Ellbogenwinkel, da man ständig am Tastatur und Maus ist. Sitztiefe passend zu der Größe der jeweiligen Hintern(zu groß oder klein wird mit der Zeit unangenehm). 
Habe mich für einen ergonomischer Bürostuhl entschieden.
Ergonomischer Bürostuhl Ergonomische Bürostühle Bürodrehstuhl Chefsessel Stühle. | eBay
Hätte ich nur das Geld dafür:/
Also war das die andere Wahl: 
HJH OFFICE 657240 Bürostuhl / Chefsessel Porto Max Netzstoff, schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Rezensionen unbedingt lesen, falls man sich für diesen Stuhl entscheidet.
Armlehne---> billig(wackelt), Netzmaterial(zwar kühler im Sommer, jedoch bleiben Katzenhaare leicht stecken).
Falls man bereits ein hoher Tisch besitzt der nicht höhenverstellbar ist, kann man die Sitzhöhe höher stellen und dazu einen Fussstütze kaufen, damit man die 90 Grad Kniewinkel+ Füße am Boden erreicht(soll den Rückenwirbel entlasten).
Wedo 2751 Fußstütze Relax verstellbar DIN 4556 lichtgrau: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## -Mugatu- (2. März 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Braucht man beim Zocken echt eine Relax-Fußstütze? 

Mir reicht ehrlich gesagt ein einfacher Leder-Bürostuhl aus dem lokalen Möbelhaus (in meinem Fall glaube ich sogar "Trends").
Preislich sollten da um die 100 Euronen schon drin sein - mehr Investition mag zwar bequem sein, allerdings nutzt auch der beste Stuhl/Sessel irgendwann ab.
Kunstleder ist da natürlich sehr anfällig, bei gutem (echtem) Leder hält es sich allerdings in Grenzen.

Auf Dauer merkt man beim Zocken aber schon so seine Einschränkungen. Nach vier exzessiven Stunden Battlefield wird der Nacken schonmal gerne Steif.
Vielmehr stört mich aber ehrlich gesagt die plattgesessene Sitzfläche. Am Anfang ist die natürlich noch recht bequem, nach einem Jahr gleicht sie aber eher einer Holzplatte.

Im Zweifelsfall soll aber auch eine Pause gut helfen! Da spare ich mir lieber ein wenig Geld und werde so zwischendurch auch noch zu einer Unterbrechung des Zockens genötigt.

In Zukunft werde ich aber eher weniger zu einer Möbelhaus-Lösung greifen.
Die sind mir im Langzeittest einfach zu nachlässig, trotz der augenscheinlichen, guten Preisleistung.
Und wer weiß, wie viel fleißige Kinderhände an so einer Kaufhaus-Fließband-Produktion beteidigt sind :/


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (2. März 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich kann nur NEEDforSEAT Renn- & Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel empfehlen. Sobald dort wieder Stühle verfügbar sind werd ich mir dort den DXRacer Dragster holen
http://www.needforseat.de


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. März 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Also ich hab einen sogenannten IKEA Torkel jetzt seit Weihnachten im Einsatz und finde ihn sehr bequem! 
Kostet auch nicht so viel.


----------



## d4gger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Bei den Stühlen zum Zocken verhält es sich genau so, wie bei den Bürostühlen.
Die Arbeiter bzw. Zocker sitzen da mehrere Stunden am Tag und sollten hier unbedingt auf einen bequemen und ergonomischen Bürostuhl achten. Sonst wird man es nach einer sehr kurzen Zeit schon merken, wenn einem der Rücken oder Nacken schmerzt. Das ist in Deutschland nämlich auch die Volkskrankheit: Rückenschmerzen. Ausgelöst durch falsches Sitzen/Haltung! Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir auch einen sehr guten Bürostuhl für zuhause gekauft. Damit ich, wenn ich am Computer sitze auch einen verstellbaren und bequemen Stuhl habe.
Modelle und Preisklassen gibt es hier, wie Sand am Meer. Ich hatte mich dann für die mittlere Preisklasse entschieden: http://www.buerostuhl.net/hjh-office/621600-palatin/
Falls ihr nicht lange suchen möchtet, dann kann ich euch dieses Modell uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Sehr guter Thread! Bin auch noch auf der Suche einen Neuen


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



Melphiz schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Fachgeschäft in der Nähe aufzusuchen und probezusitzen. Auch wenn ein Stuhl noch so ergonomisch ist, könnte bspw. die Druckfeder der Rückenlehne nicht zum Körpergewicht passen, die Sitzfläche(nbreite) nicht zur Körpergröße, der Bezug elektrostatisch aufladend, die Armlehnen zu weit vorne oder hinten und einiges mehr. Die Stühle müssen auch wirklich auf die Länge des Draufsitzens ausgelegt sein, gibt so Dinger, die sind nur für 4h und das merkt man bei 6h auch.
> Zu Hause chill ich auf 'ner Ledercouch mit Gamepad oder auf'm Ballkissen anner Tastatur


 

Genau das würde ich auch empfehlen.
Ich würde nie blind einen Stuhl nur nach Empfehlungen im Internet bestellen jeder Mensch ist da unterschiedlich und nur weil andere gut darauf sitzen muss das beim TE nicht auch so sein.
Erst irgendwo einige Stühle ausprobieren und probesitzen und wenn es billiger ist kann man das Modell ja meist immernoch im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Juni 2014)

Kann man diese DX Racer irgendwo probesitzen? Kommen mir wie eine reine Online-Vertriebs-Marke vor.. ist aber nur mein subjektiver Eindruck.
Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede von den ganzen? Es gibt ja so viele von denen  Kann man da pauschal einen empfehlen (75kg/1.86m)? Um die 300 € ^^ Wohl eher nicht..
Habe nämlich auch nur so einen relativ günstigen ohne Armlehnen, ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen  Und so langsam wird es Zeit mal was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## .Tobi (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Hey Daxelinho, da du aus der nähe von Bremen kommst.
Ich habe vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr(als ich für mich einen neuen Stuhl gesucht habe) bei Dodenhof einen entdeckt. Das Modell war glaube ich das für 289€. Deshalb würde ich dir raten da mal hinzufahren oder zumindest mal anzurufen.


----------



## Maqama (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Kann man diese DX Racer irgendwo probesitzen? Kommen mir wie eine reine Online-Vertriebs-Marke vor.. ist aber nur mein subjektiver Eindruck.
> Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede von den ganzen? Es gibt ja so viele von denen  Kann man da pauschal einen empfehlen (75kg/1.86m)? Um die 300 € ^^ Wohl eher nicht..
> Habe nämlich auch nur so einen relativ günstigen ohne Armlehnen, ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen  Und so langsam wird es Zeit mal was neues zu kaufen.


 
Früher wurden die DX Racer von NEEDforSEAT Renn- & Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel vertrieben.
Die haben nun aber eigene ähnliche Modelle im Angebot, welche aber von einer anderen Firma kommen.

Ich habe noch so ein altes DX racer Modell.
Aufmerksamn wurde ich auf diese Stühle, weil eigentlich alle eSport Team´s diese in ihrem Streams benutzten.
Ausprobiert habe ich den Stuhl nicht, sondern direkt mal für 279€ bestellt.

Die Entscheidung bereue ich gar nicht.
Man kann wirklich ewig auf diesen Stühllen sitzen, ohne das einem irgendwas weh tut.
Zudem finde ich die Verarbeitung sehr gut, auch das Kunstleder ist toll und pflegeleicht.
Habe den Stuhl jetzt seit July letzten Jahres und er sieht optisch noch wie neu aus, abgesehen von etwas Staub 

Wie die neuen Stühle von NeedforSeat sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, sie werben aber damit, dass diese wohl noch besser sind.

Hier mal paar Bilder, die Rückenlehne ist komplett verstellbar!


----------



## crae (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Oft wird halt auch dazu geraten Bürostühle zu nehmen, da die auf langes Sitzen ausgelegt sind. Ist nicht immer das bequemste, da man sich ein wenig zwingen muss "straff" dazuhocken, damit es nicht auf den Rücken geht und nicht "rumzulümmeln". Probesitzen ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht. So Fernsehsessel-/stühle sind zwar auch saubequem, aber für Arbeiten/Zocken am PC ungeeignet, nur für Konsolen oder Padtitel, wo man sich zurücklehnen kann gut.

Ich hab mir zuletzt einen Bürostuhl für 800Euro gekauft. Man bekommt auch für weniger gute Dinge. Meistens sagt der Preis nicht zwangsläufig was über die Bequemlichkeit, sondern in erster Linie eher etwas über die Haltbarkeit aus. Während ein 200 Euro-Stuhl mit Plastik eben schon nach 3 Jahren wackelt wie sau, hält einer mit Metallgestell, das dann eben mehr kostet, wesentlich länger. Naja war auch nur ein Beispiel.

mfg, crae


----------



## bassmantommy (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich habe mir einen von diesen hier gegönnt http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_kk_2?...eywords=ergohuman+plus&ie=UTF8&qid=1402943651 und muss sagen: Nie wieder nen anderen! Absolut geniales Sitzen und genaue Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ist natürlich kein Sessel zum rumlümmeln, aber der Rücken dankt es einem!


----------



## Unwissend_01 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s33-xtMoug

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Negev (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Suche auch schon verzweifelt nach nam guten (Büro)stuhl... nachdem ich 2 Stühle bereits geschrottet hab, soll was stabieles und gescheites her! Aber bloß was?
Eigentlich würde ein einfacher Bürostuhl, wie man ihn aus der Schulzeit vielleicht noch kennt, absolut ausreichen. Aber ihrgendwie find ich diese Stühle in keinem Laden?!
Ich will keine Plasikteile, die nur wieder brechen! Wie gesagt ich such was einfaches - dafür hochwertig!

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

http://www.amazon.de/Amstyle-Chefse...r_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1404241727&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00CREZTGM/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Die beiden schauen ganz brauchbar aus...?


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Nimm einfach 800 euro in die Hand geh in nen Möbelhaus und du hast was gescheites hab ich auch so gemacht (zum Glück musst ich nicht zahlen )


----------



## Negev (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

800 € sind jetzt etwas zuviel für mein Budget... (muss selbst zahlen )

300 € - max. 400 € wären drin...


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Juli 2014)

Geh einfach in nen Möbelhaus und lass dich beraten


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Gewiss nicht, dort wird nicht beraten sondern verkauft. Genauso gut geht man ja auch nicht in den Blöd-Markt und lässt sich wegen eines PC's beraten. Weil man eben vorher abschätzen kann mit welchen Zielen die Verkäufer Empfehlungen abgeben....

Wie man auf needforseat.de schön präsentiert bekommt, kann man auch 180€ ausgeben und sitzt trotzdem nur auf Sperrholz und Schaumstoffmüll. Daher würde ich mir schon vorher qualitativ hochwertige Hersteller ermitteln und mir aus deren Angebot etwas auswählen. Wenn davon irgendein Hersteller in einem Möbelhaus vertreten ist kann man ja dort hin gehen. Aber ohne etwas Basiswissen wird man dort genauso vorgeführt wie im BlödMarkt und Konsorten.


----------



## Bicho00 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

BLA Büro-Licht-Ausstattung | BLA Büro-Licht-Ausstattung | Chefsessel Sport Design | Chefsessel Sportrace L Klasse Kunstleder schwarz orange | 621838

Ist ein sehr bequemer stuhl, ich benutze es für das Gamen und wenn ich lerne.


Ipad rechtschreibung


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2014)

Ganz schön viel Geld für ein Stuhl mit starrer Rückenlehne...  das wäre mir das Design allein nicht wert.

Android-Rechtschreibung.


----------



## lakkuma (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Hallo, ich habe mir erst vor kurzem einen neuen Bürostuhl gekauft und nach einigem informieren habe ich mich für diesen Bürostuhl entschieden: Premium Sportsitz Chefsessel Miganeo Racer - buerostuhl-tests.de

Ich bereue den Kauf auf keinen Fall und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Modell!


----------



## syd020 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich hab extra nen normalen stuhl womit du auf jedenfall
nach min. 3-5 stunden kaum gefühl im  Hintern hast, 
DAMIT man aufsteht 

unbequamlichkeit zum eigenschutz


----------



## RiZzLa (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Die Stühle von DX Razer sollen anscheind sehr gut sein. Habe aber selbst keins deswegen kann ich nicht genaueres dazu sagen

http://www.amazon.de/Robas-Lund-625...=UTF8&qid=1409478548&sr=8-1&keywords=DX+razer


----------



## seppo1887 (31. August 2014)

Also ich spiele schon immer auf einen einfachen Holzstuhl mit kleinen Polster, da es besser für den Rücken ist und es schützt gegen Müdigkeit


----------



## legacyofart (4. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Arozzi's sammeln können? Bzw die Stühle von der Firma HJH Monaco oder Silverstone.. Reviews bei letzterem sehen ja nicht so gut aus.. Hab leider nen Max Budget von 200 Kröten und brauch leider dringend nen Neuen :/


----------



## chr2341 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Die Maxnomic Stühle von der Firma Need for Seat kann ich sehr empfehlen.
Die gibt es in drei verschiedenen Größen (je nach Körpergröße)
Ich habe mir das mittelgroße Modell für Leute von 176cm bis 185cm geholt und bin super zufrieden und damit sind auch komplette Tagessessions möglich ohne dass der Hintern sich meldet 

Meine Neffen haben ein Video mit Unboxing, Zusammenbau und Vorstellung der Funktionen des Stuhls gedreht, schaut doch mal vorbei!

Maxnomic Dominator Black Review + Unboxing (Deutsch) - YouTube


----------



## eRaTitan (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

DXRACER


----------



## TheJumper0 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Kann die Maxnomic-Reihe nur empfehlen


----------



## torkol (15. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Kann ebenfalls nur dxracer empfehlen, habe ich selber und hat meine Sitzhaltung enorm verbessert.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Die Vitra sind ganz gut. Aber fast nicht bezahlbar


----------



## Defenz0r (15. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Schau dir mal NeedForSeat Stühle an.


----------



## Keinmand (21. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

bin momentan auf der suche nach nem neuen stuhl und kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen maxnomic und dxracer 

deswegen frag ich micht was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen maxnomic und dxracer ? für mich sehen beide gleich aus?

würdet ihr eher dxracer oder maxnomic nehmen ?


----------



## TheJumper0 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Maxnomic ist der neue.
Gibts die DxRacer überhaupt noch neu ?


----------



## sav (29. September 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich sitze an einem Esszimmerstuhl und es ist sehr bequem.

So gemütlich habe ich noch nie am PC gespielt.


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



sav schrieb:


> Ich sitze an einem Esszimmerstuhl und es ist sehr bequem.
> 
> So gemütlich habe ich noch nie am PC gespielt.


 


wenn du über 25 bist, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus


----------



## sav (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich kann deine Reaktion gar nicht verstehen.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich auch nicht, habn Ikea Schreibtischstuhl aus Holz und bin zufrieden.
Kannst dir ja nen Sitz aus nem Sportwagen ausbauen, die sind am besten


----------



## Xcravier (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich könnte nicht auf einem Holzstuhl vor dem Pc sitzen. Das muss doch nach ein paar Stunden total unbequem werden.


----------



## SirBacon (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Könnte ich auch nicht. Mein Stuhl muss gut gepolstert sein.


----------



## Dota2 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

urgg! Hab mir diese Maxnomic dinger mal angeschaut... Gott! Sind die hässlich 

Ich habe einen Markus von Ikea... Kostet auch immerhin 150 Euro aber ist dafür ein Top Stuhl! 

gruß


----------



## pad77 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Also ich sitz momentan auf einem ziemlich abgefuc*tem Teenager stuhl 

Merk aber das ich mich ständig umpositioniere und oft darin "liege" und die füße aufn schreibtisch haue um den Rücken zu entlasten.
Diese DxRacer oder NeedforSeat stühle scheinen ja voll im Trend zu liegen aber irgendwie sind mir die zu teuer.. weiß auch nicht.
Ihr scheint ja alle, sorry fast alle #shoutout an den Mann aufm holzstuhl , ziemlich viel Kohle zu investieren. 
Ich wollte vorhin noch zu Ikea fahren und mir den Markus kaufen. Aber nach dem Thread hier bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher 
Gibts keine anständigen Stühle mehr fürn hunni?

Der hier ist auf Amazon Bestseller #1 - was ist falsch mit dem? Premium Sportsitz Chefsessel Bürostuhl Racer schwarz 59801: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Maxnomic ist der neue.
> Gibts die DxRacer überhaupt noch neu ?


 
Nö,  wurde umgelabelt und es gab eine allgemeine Produktpflege.  Dabei wurden die Designs leicht überarbeitet,  und einige Details verbessert (endlich bessere Armlehnen,   und bei den großen Modellen gibt es nun so einen Rückenverstellung wie man sie aus Autos kennt.


Ich persönlich sitze übrigens in einem DxRacer Smooth Chief S ...    ist für den Preis ok,  aber die Überarbeitung der Serie war nötig. Leider kann ich gerade nicht die neue Version kaufen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Muss zugeben, für normale Office-Arbeiten hab ich nen üblichen 08-15 Bürodrehstuhl.

Zum Zocken setz ich mich lieber mit dem wireless xbox controller und/oder Tastatur auf mein Bett und dreh die Lautsprecherboxen laut


----------



## marioSupa (11. April 2017)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht fÃ¼r Stunden langes sitzen*

Ich habe mir auch einen neuen Computer-Stuhl zugelegt, da ich viel am Zocken bin und da durch viel am Schreibtisch sitze, wollte ich mir hier etwas gutes zulegen. Ich habe hier einen Shop für richtig gute Gaming Stühle gefunden: Gaming Burostuhle | HARASTUHL

Meine alte billige Variante kann ich jetzt nun meinen Schwager schenken, der sitzt eh nicht so viel am Schreibtisch: Topstar Chefsessel Comfort Point 50 7810.


----------



## Körschgen (11. April 2017)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Wenn der TE die letzten 3 Jahre ohne Stuhl auskam, wird er sich jetzt auch dran gewöhnt haben...

Oder er hat sich schon vor 3 Jahren für ein Modell entschieden


----------



## cap82 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Schöne Threadleiche ausgegraben..


----------



## powerpanter (12. April 2017)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr diesen hier:
> DX Racer
> 
> Ich gebe zu, ich bin nur auf die Marke gekommen weil die verdammt viel Werbung im Esport Bereich machen, aber das gute Teil ist so unglaublich viel bequemer als mein alter Ikea Bürostuhl. Man kann sehr viel Einstellen und auch nach Stundenlangem Sitzen tun mir weder Rücken noch Hintern weh.
> ...



dein link geht nicht 

Das Thema ist gut. Wäre mal etwas für die PCGH Zeitung. Macht mal Test ^^


----------



## cap82 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Zocker Stuhl gesucht für Stunden langes sitzen*

Leute nochmal: Der letzte Post war aus Oktober 2014...
Der Thread wird sich erledigt haben.


----------

